# Good property solicitor in Paphos



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

I intend to buy a property in the Paphos area and must appoint a solicitor. I’ve been told that solicitors here do not have a duty of care as they do in the UK. Any possibilities (I will not call them ‘recommendations’ unless you wish to!) would be much appreciated. I did find threads on this forum about Paphos solicitors, but they were a few years old. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have always used Kalogirou Law. They have always been very professional and saved us from making quite a few mistakes.

Haris and his wife Sophia care about their clients and you won't be ripped of.


https://www.kalogiroulaw.com/


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

We are currently in the process of buying a property and are using Haris Kalogirou and Sophie. I was impressed with their professionalism when we met and are pleased with the service and care we have received to date.

We are currently living in California, so due to time differences, it can take a day or two to get responses to queries, but they have been very responsive to our queries and concerns during the process.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi blueparrot

One further thing you need to do is make a Will, which needs to state that your estate is to be dealt according to English law.

A statement in your Will along the lines of _"I, (your full name), wish the devolution of my property in Cyprus to be governed by the Law of my Nationality, namely English Law."_ will suffice.

The Will should only apply to your assets in Cyprus.

Until earlier this year the Cyprus Bar Association dictated the minimum fees lawyers must charge for our-of-court work. But, following a successful complaint to the European Commission, the advocates law was changed removing this requirement.

If you do decide to appoint a lawyer as the executor of your estate you can negotiate their fee and, perhaps more importantly, have this agreed fee written into your Will.

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Haris and Sophie have never charged the fees recommended by the bar association. They have always been very reasonable. Also if you appoint them as executors they don't take big percentage of your estate that other lawyers do.
They will negotiate a fixed fee with you.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Unfortunately Veronica the fees were not 'recommended', they were mandated by the Cyprus Bar Association. Any lawyer failing to comply with the Advocate’s Law including the (now defunct) minimum fee regulations faces being struck off, suspended, or fined.

It sounds as if Haris and Sophie managed to avoid the wrath of the CBA.

Regards,


----------



## blueparrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks to all for your responses. Very helpful.


----------

